# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  10-letni problem z bólem w kolanach przy określonych pozycjach+rezonans magnetyczny

## Shizon

Witam,
Od niemal dziesięciu lat borykam się z problemami odnośnie stawów kolanowych. Byłem już u około 5 ortopedów i żaden nie umiał mi pomóc. Niektórzy to rzeczywiście minęli się z powołanie, bo bez wykonania podstawowych badań jak np. omacywanie wystawiają poronione a przynajmniej nie bardzo trafne diagnozy jak np. chondromalacja, czyli rozmiękanie chrząstki...

Od zawsze byłem ciężki, a poza tym od dziecka uprawiałem dużo sportu, a od gimnazjum przez 8 lat grałem w piłkę ręczną, a tam kolana bardzo cierpią, poza tym 3 lata rzut oszczepem i rok pchnięcie kulą. Wszystko to spowodowało te właśnie problemy..
Może teraz opiszę objawy.. Występują bóle przy kucaniu, klękaniu (choć bardziej bolesną fazą jest wstawanie z tych pozycji), przy długotrwałym zgięciu kolan (czasem do dziesięciu minut, czasem pół godziny), występuje "chrupanie" w kolanach, to chyba tyle, może nie ma ich za dużo, ale są bardzo dokuczliwe. 

Jeśli chodzi o leczenie, to po wcześniejszych zaleceniach tychże lekarzy przechodziłem kilka zabiegów fizjoterapeutycznych tj. krioterapia, laser, pole magnetyczne. Niestety bez skutku. Brałem kilka preparatów niby leczniczych np. 4flex przez kilka miesięcy jednak także mi to nie pomogło. Jeden z lekarzy proponował zastrzyki dostawowe, jednak nie zdecydowałem się na nie, po pierwsze koszt, a po drugie nie wiadomo czy pomoże. Inny z kolei, podobno guru ortopedów zalecił mi stosowanie ćwiczeń wzmacniających mięśnie nóg i lędźwi, przez jakiś czas stosowałem, ale z racji studiów jakoś o tym z czasem zapomniałem, teraz chciałbym znowu zacząć. Ktoś poradził mi, żeby zapisać się na zabieg artroskopii, zrobiłem to i dostałem termin na 2015 rok chyba, a zapisywałem się... w 2010 roku. W tym też roku zrobiłem sobie rezonans magnetyczny obu stawów oraz RTG na tym drugim kościec wygląda w porządku, więc to nie kości są istotą problemu. Przedstawię teraz opis rezonansu:

Lewe kolano - praktycznie bez wysięku. Naderwanie przyczepu korzenia tylnego rogu tylnego łąkotki przyśrodkowej z torbielą wielkości 8mm. Poza tym łąkotka przyśrodkowa przedstawia się prawidłowo. Podejrzenie fałdu błony maziowej, który może wchodzić w konflikt z rogiem tylnym łąkotki przyśrodkowej - obraz nie jest jednoznaczny. Łąkotka boczna o zachowanej wysokości bez zmian. Więzadło krzyżowe przednie w zakresie uwidocznionym w badaniu o zachowanej ciągłości, więzadło krzyżowe tylne o zachowanej ciągłości. W zakresie widocznym w badaniu więzadła krzyżowe napięte.
Więzadło poboczne piszczelowe i strzałkowe o zachowanej ciągłości bez zmian. Więzadło rzepki, ścięgno m czworogłowego uda i troczki rzepki o zachowanej ciągłości bez zmian. Rzepka jest w niewielkim dolno-bocznym przyparciu, w miejscu przyparcia chrząstka SRU jest nierówna z płaskimi ubytkami, wydaje się, że odcinkowo obejmują całą grubość chrząstki. Prawidłowy sygnał z kości tworzących staw. Nie stwierdzam patologicznych zbiorników płyny w dole podkolanowym.

Prawe kolano - Ślad płynu w zachyłku nadrzepkowym, błona maziowa przerośnięta. Uszkodzenie rogu tylnego łąkotki przyśrodkowej z ganglionem wielkości 10mm(torbiel galaretowata), przy dolno-przyśrodkowym brzegu rogu tylnego. Zmiany degeneracyjne w obrębie łąkotki. Uszkodzenie rogu tylnego łąkotki bocznej na poziomie rozworu dla ścięgna m podkolanowego, obniżenie wysokości rogu tylnego łąkotki bocznej. Nie można wykluczyć naderwania jednego z pęczków więzadła krzyżowego przedniego - obraz nie jest jednoznaczny. Więzadło krzyżowe tylne o zachowanej ciągłości, jego kątowe zagięcie może pośrednio sugerować o niewydolności ACL. Więzadło poboczne strzałkowe i piszczelowe o zachowanej ciągłości bez zmian. Więzadło rzepki, ścięgno m czworogłowego uda i troczki rzepki o zachowanej ciągłości. Zmiany zwyrodnieniowe w obrębie SRU. Płaskie ubytki i odcinkowe rozpulchnienie chrząstki stawowej na wysokości SRU, poza tym chrząstka stawowa o zachowanej ciągłości bez zmian. Nie stwierdza się patologicznych zbiorników płynu w dole podkolanowym. Prawidłowym sygnał z kości tworzących staw.
Mam obrazy z badania w formacie .MDX, czyli normalnie przez Daemon'a można odpalić, jeśli byłoby potrzebne.

Czy w takiej sytuacji mógłbym otrzymać pomoc? Teraz znowu chcę zająć się tym problemem, stosuje ćwiczenia wzmacniające mięśnie nóg, jestem na diecie, bo masa nie jest bez znaczenia w tym przypadku, chodzę na siłownię, gdzie ze względu na kolana właśnie nie mogę robić niektórych ćwiczeń, jak np. przysiadów. Myślę, że powinienem zacząć brać znowu jakieś suplementy, czy moglibyście mi jakieś polecić? Wspomniany 4flex nie pomógł mi w ogóle, brałem jeszcze inne, ale niestety nazw nie pamiętam. 

Dzięki za zainteresowanie, pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie.

Myślę, że bardzo istotne jest abyś podczas wykonywanej przez Ciebie aktywności fizycznej, ćwiczeń na siłowni skupił uwagę na poprawność wykonywania ćwiczeń, prawidłowe ustawieniu kończyny dolnej , zmianę schematów ruchowych. Niewłaściwe obciążanie danych struktur w kolanie może być przyczyną wielu dolegliwości, szczególnie w przypadku Twoich zmian.Oś kończyny dolnej oznacza utrzymanie kd w trzech punktach : kolec biodrowy przedni górny - środek rzepki - 2 palce stopy. Stopy powinny byś ustawione na szerokość bioder, równolegle do podłoża. (zasady, których powinniśmy się trzymać podczas każdej aktywności). Myślę, że w tym przypadku warto zastanowić się na treningiem stabilizacji centralnej i obwodowej pod okiem specjalisty, który wyjaśnił by podstawowe zasady ćwiczeń. Na Śląsku polecam CENTRUM - SYNERGIA CHORZÓW. 
Warto również skonsultować problem ze dobrym specjalistą, którego można na Śląsku przez w/w Centrum polecić. 

Polecam również artykuł na temat rzepki dwudzielnej, który można znaleźć na stronie Centrum Synergia.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Shizon

Dziękuję serdecznie za pomoc, ja bardzo zwracam uwagę na technikę i prawidłowe ustawienie nóg  :Smile: 
Tak jak pisałem wcześniej, o takich specjalistów w mojej okolicy ciężko, więc jeśli będę mieć okazję to na pewno przyjadę do Chorzowa  :Smile:  Czy na stronie centrum mogę napisać o swoim problemie tak jakby do ogółu terapeutów, aby któryś z nich mógłby mi pomóc? Na razie w sposób konsultacji, a później przy okazji twarzą w twarz oczywiście  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam :Smile:

----------


## Shizon

Dziękuję serdecznie za pomoc, ja bardzo zwracam uwagę na technikę i prawidłowe ustawienie nóg  :Smile: 
Tak jak pisałem wcześniej, o takich specjalistów w mojej okolicy ciężko, więc jeśli będę mieć okazję to na pewno przyjadę do Chorzowa  :Smile:  Czy na stronie centrum mogę napisać o swoim problemie tak jakby do ogółu terapeutów, aby któryś z nich mógłby mi pomóc? Na razie w sposób konsultacji, a później przy okazji twarzą w twarz oczywiście  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam :Smile:

----------


## wiiwii

Jeżeli chce pan szybko artroskopie to polecam się skonsultować również na Śląsku z lekarzem Łydką. Robi super kolana, jestem zadowolona, to samo doktor Bociański, ale przy tym drugim to wchodzi dłuższy termin czekania chyba, że 3500zł i u siebie w przychodni zrobi panu z dnia na dzień, ale wiadomo to nie małe pieniądze. Jak widać łękotki są uszkodzone, też miałam problemy z nią i z ACL w jednym kolanie, artroskopia pomogła i do dzisiaj trenuję jak należy. Teraz problemem stało się drugie kolano, zerwanie ACL i również łękotka przyśrodkowa do usunięcia. Na artroskopie czekałabym 3 tygodnie bo mają wolne terminy u doktora Łydki w Mikołowie, ale że potrzebuję też rekonstrukcji to czekam 6. Jeżeli zdecydowałby się pan jechać do doktora Łydki to w Mikołowie w poradni w szpitalu św. Józefa przyjmuje po 14, ale musi mieć pan skierowanie do poradni. A jeżeli chce pan jechać do niego prywatnie to w Zabrzu do Centrum Medycyny Sportowej na ul. Zabrskiej, ale tam radzę zadzwonić i się umówić, mają swoją stronkę internetową. Polecam tych dwóch lekarzy, bo zajmowali się jednym kolanem i funkcjonuje bez zastrzeżeń i teraz powierzyłam im drugie bez obaw. Dodam, że też gram w piłke ręczną 9 rok  :Wink:

----------


## marie

Jak Ci przez 10 lat nikt nie pomógł, to nie wiem czy ja Ci doradzę. U mnie problem był prosty zerwane więzadło i część łąkotki do usunięcia, więc eksperta nie potrzebowałam, ale znajomi z sali ćwiczeń mieli o wiele większe problemy i bardziej skomplikowane. Facet z mojej fizjokliniki (warszawa) bardzo im pomógł, sama po raz pierwszy spotkałam się z rehabilitantem, którego autentycznie jarają kolana  :Smile:  przy czym używa też bardzo ciekawych metafor. Btw. Jak wygląda Twoja morfologia itd.? Masz jakieś braki? Bo przy dobieraniu suplementów warto na to zwrócić uwagę. Jeśli jest jakiś problem z chrząstką to mam dobrą wiadomość – możesz, a wręcz powinieneś jeść dużo galaretek  :Wink:

----------

